# Light at the end of the tunnel?



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Twice in the last week I have heard that banks are slacking off a bit with their mortgage underwriting. 

In both situations, the same banks who had been "difficult" for a year or more have started to accept expats with 90% mortgage offers. That sounds good but what is better is that they are actually seeing the deals through. NOT just paper talk. 

Let's hope this is indeed the light at the end of the tunnel. I have always said that ridiculous underwriting was one of the reasons for the crash and I am not keen on 90%+ mortgages but at least it might kick some movement into a dead market. 

That said I was talking to a Spanish agent tonight who deals exclusively with Spanish clients (Madrid) and she is afraid of being made redundant at any moment. The company had "thought" they could see the storm out but as they have not made a single sale this year I guess they are being squeezed still.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My wife was offered a job at an agent's in Alcalá la Real this week so, perhaps things really are picking up.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> My wife was offered a job at an agent's in Alcalá la Real this week so, perhaps things really are picking up.


Well that's good to hear. Let's hope that things start to pick up because the situation is not good at all around here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta feeling that the tourist side of things here may pick up this year. I've heard a lot of folk in the UK are sick of the gloomy economic climate and the terrible weather they've had over there in the last two years and the attitude seems to be "b***** it! Lets have a holiday in the sun this year" So hopefully Spain will be on the receiving end!!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

and the met office are not offering any long range predictions after their 'barbeque summer' washout for summer 2009 !!!, which i am sure made people stay at home and await a good old brit summer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Anybody like Almería?


Last time I was round that way, I didn't go much on the build quality of the properties - urbanisations of polythene tunnels - looked a bit flimsy to me and generally unmortgageable!
!:fencing:


----------

